# Gummy Zombie Launch - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (27/10/17)

Join us this Saturday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CraNium (27/10/17)

ErhmahGawd... This flavour looks amazing.... 

If, only I, could be in Durban for the weekend


----------

